# Vittoria Corsa Evo CX tubies with removable valve core?



## Gearhead65 (Jan 23, 2010)

Is there any way to setup a Vittoria Corsa Evo CX tubie with removable valve cores? 

They have that removable valve STEM that appear to have different threads at the base of the tubie than the regular presta threads. I added a Vittoria extension between the tubie and red valve stem prior to initial mounting. 

I would like to change this setup so I can get some Stan's in the tire, but need removable cores. Because the threads at the base of the tubie are different I'm not seeing an obvious way to do this. If someone has done this, can you point me in the direction of the proper parts to purchase?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

i'm mounting some of these for a kid at the shop now, and unless you put the stans in before you mount the tire, you're pretty much s.o.l.


----------



## Gearhead65 (Jan 23, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> i'm mounting some of these for a kid at the shop now, and unless you put the stans in before you mount the tire, you're pretty much s.o.l.


Sounds like your pretty familiar with the Vittorias. Hard to believe Vittoria would not provide a removable core solution, but if that is the case then I'm done with their product.


----------



## gregnash (Jun 30, 2011)

So wait? You are using a tubular tire that has a removable core and want to put Stans in the tube portion but are pissed and refusing to use a company because they didn't construct it so the tubular was tubeless with "sauce" capability? I'm confused here.

Is the removable core not really that but a "removable stem" instead? Can you see the "stem" opening when you remove it? If so, just grab a hairstylist color application bottle and use that to put it in. 

Post some pics as the above may be possible.


----------



## JimP (Dec 18, 2001)

Yes, the stem is removable. It would be difficult to remove the stem on a deep section rim, add the "juice", and replace the stem.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

why not just use vittoria pit stop if it's already glued on?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Gearhead65 said:


> Sounds like your pretty familiar with the Vittorias. Hard to believe Vittoria would not provide a removable core solution, but if that is the case then I'm done with their product.


try pit stop like stevesbike posted. but don't be pissed because you didn't plan ahead and put stans in when you mounted the tire, that just sounds whingy.


----------



## Gearhead65 (Jan 23, 2010)

stevesbike said:


> why not just use vittoria pit stop if it's already glued on?


The Pitstop is 10 bucks a shot and I already tried it. Didn't seal 100%

gregnash...please read closer and eliminate the underlying attitude. You'll live a happier life. 

Problem solved over on WW. Thanks all. Maxxis removable valve stems also have removable CORE's and will fit a Vittoria tubie. Perfect.
http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=104149


----------



## gregnash (Jun 30, 2011)

No attitude dude, was honestly confused as I have never played with or used tubies before so not sure how they worked. On top of that did not realize that you had deep section rims, which understandably makes things a little harder... Good to know that you were able to find compatible stems that had a removable core as well... Like I said though, a hairstylist color application bottle may help for those immediate needs?!


----------



## a4blur (Feb 27, 2005)

These valves actually have a removable valve core unlike the Vittoria red valve. Perfect replacement for Vittoria tubies. I found these here


----------



## Gearhead65 (Jan 23, 2010)

a4blur said:


> These valves actually have a removable valve core unlike the Vittoria red valve. Perfect replacement for Vittoria tubies. I found these here


Yeah, those are what I have coming. Glad to find those. Perfect solution!


----------



## mauiguy (Sep 7, 2011)

I have a problem solver valve extension with 2" of plastic tube connected to a syringe. I unscrew the red Vittoria Valve stem screw on the problem solver and syringe and squeeze. when done just replace the red vittoria valve stem. So far so good...


----------



## zigmeister (Jan 26, 2012)

Can attest for the maxxis stems. They fit the vittorias tubs fine. Just reglued my rear and swapped to the maxxis stem then treated with tofu sealant, worked fine and valved is easily removed and replaced.


----------



## mando54 (Jun 6, 2012)

a4blur said:


> These valves actually have a removable valve core unlike the Vittoria red valve. Perfect replacement for Vittoria tubies. I found these here


Do you run these on top of the regular extension? I only ask becaue my rims are 50mm and will either need a longer valve or run the silver extension and then this on top of it.


----------



## a4blur (Feb 27, 2005)

Maxxis also sells a 80mm version which I use for my 303's(46mm height). Or like you said, use the silver extension and run the the Maxxis on top.


----------



## mando54 (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks. I saw the 80mm extension and will probably just get those. Just wasn't sure if you could add liquid through the silver extension.


----------

